# Idea for sanding raised panels



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking for some opinions on my idea here. For sanding raised panels it would be so much easier if I had a sanding profile to match the panel.

I was thinking of cutting the profile into a panel, attaching a block to the edge, coating the pieces with packing tape to prevent sticking, and then filling the profile with some kind of resin filler like Bondo.










Once the resin hardens completely, pop it out and there's your sanding block.

Has anyone tried something like this and is Bondo a good idea or is there a better type of filler for this application?

This method could be used for virtually any profile you needed to sand.

What do you think?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Please tell me this is a joke.

Just place the sandpaper around a big wad of steel wool. After a few strokes, it will contour to the shape.
Bondo would crumble away in a large piece. Use epoxy with a thickener if you insist.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Rich whenever I have any profiles to sand I use a block of Styrofoam to form the profile. I simply stick a 5” sanding disc from my ROS to the molded/routed wood profile that needs to be sanded. Then I rub the Styrofoam against the sandpaper and sand away part of the Styrofoam until the profile is clearly defined. I then remove the sanding disc from the wood profile and stick it on the newly formed block of Styrofoam. This is a very fast, inexpensive and foolproof way to get your profiles sanded as smooth as you need them and you don’t lose the profile.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I sand my profiles before I assemble my doors.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never used them but Klingspor sells "Sanding Mops" which they say will sand a profile without changing its shape. If anyone has used them I would like to know how well they work.
Tom


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

> Please tell me this is a joke.


No it's not a joke, I guess I must just be really stupid. Thanks for pointing that out!




> I sand my profiles before I assemble my doors.


Me too, it would just be easier to have something that conforms precisely to the profile of the cove.




> I simply stick a 5” sanding disc from my ROS to the molded/routed wood profile that needs to be sanded. Then I rub the Styrofoam against the sandpaper and sand away part of the Styrofoam until the profile is clearly defined.


Great idea!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Sand some styrofoam into the correct shape


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is SOP in the automotive design studio*

Quote: Once the resin hardens completely, pop it out and there's your sanding block.
Has anyone tried something like this and is Bondo a good idea or is there a better type of filler for this application? (There are fiberglas reinforced Bondos which are very strong)
This method could be used for virtually any profile you needed to sand.

YES,
I've done this process and watched it being done countless times, even recommending it here on this forum. The Bondo will not "crumble" and takes the exact shape of any contour. We used it to duplicate entire 36" tall body sections on the side of a vehicle to model the same section on the other side for a balanced prototype. They are called "Squeeze" templates. A layer of thin tape or Saran wrap was pressed across the profile to be duplicated. This will insure the Bondo will not adhere to the finished surface. 
This will also work for duplicating a section of molding "on the job" for a cutter to be made or to pick out a duplicate profile from a pictorial list or actual samples, without removing the molding. By simply sawing the Bondo profile at 90 degress to the section a perfect duplicate is achieved.

This is not a joke, don't knock unless you've tried it!  bill


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*RichO*

"No it's not a joke, I guess I must just be really stupid. Thanks for pointing that out"

I was just messin with you. And I dont think you are stupid. Stupid is not asking questions. Sorry you took it wrong.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You can make any shape custom pad for this sander. It is a linear sander that duplicates hand sanding.
it is a specialty tool but, worth it's weight in gold when nothing else will do.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As LOML used to say when the kids were in a high chair, "Fingers were invented before spoons."

I think that the same applies here, try with sand paper and your fingers.

The only gotchas that I can see with your Bondo plan is that the sand paper wrapped around the Bondo block will alter the profile. The change may not be much, but enough to cause unexpected results.

The other gotcha is that the Bondo will work great when sanding with the grain but at the top and bottom of the door you'll be sanding against the shape of the profile.


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Using my fingers....that's what I've been doing all along, but the sandpaper roughs up my thumb pretty well. I like to take a half sheet and tri-fold it over itself to make the paper a little more firm and it gives me 3 good sides to work with.

I always sand the top and bottom of the panel against the grain and work my way up to 220. The sanding marks never show in my finish or at least not enough that I notice it.

The festool sander is a neat innovation like all Festool, but pricey like all Festool. You gotta do a lot of panels to get your worth out of that tool.

Sounds like the styrofoam idea is the route I will go before trying anything else.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Why knot use the sanding sponges that are already on the market?
I also sand before assembly, soooooooo much easier,faster,better,cheaper. YES we can rebuild the wheel but Y? ROFLOL


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

TomC said:


> I've never used them but Klingspor sells "Sanding Mops" which they say will sand a profile without changing its shape. If anyone has used them I would like to know how well they work.
> Tom


 These things are amazing. Just pick the appropriate grit of mop, and it won't change the profile, it will fust sand it nice and smooth. I was skeptical untiol I bought one recently. Well worth the money. 
Nick


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Where do you get your adhesive backed sandpaper? I saw them using it on the Woodsmith TV show last week but they didn't say where to find it and I don't see any resources on their website. 

I see that Porter Cable makes rolls of it but there are others too. What would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

It has been a long time since I actually bought any, but I was at Woodcraft a few weeks ago and I saw that they carry rolls of 50 pads in varying grits for less than $15.00. I think all of the mail order suppliers carry a selection, even Home Depot does if I am remembering correctly. http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005413/NORTON-5-Blank-PSA-Disk-Roll.aspx


----------

